# New phishing attack



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The other day I checked my email (I use the sky.com site). There were no spam emails but a number of emails purporting to be 'undelivered returned mail'. These were fakes and contained links to a virus of some sort. I only noticed immediately because I had sent no emails for some time.

That was 3 days ago and I am still getting them but after the first time, they now appear in the Spam folder.

If you get anything similar READ THEM CAREFULLY. Anyone who sends and receives a lot of emails could be caught out.

We are away at the moment and I am using my old netbook, running Windows 7 and using Microsoft Security Essentials (it is up to date).


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

747 said:


> The other day I checked my email (I use the sky.com site). There were no spam emails but a number of emails purporting to be 'undelivered returned mail'. These were fakes and contained links to a virus of some sort. I only noticed immediately because I had sent no emails for some time.
> 
> That was 3 days ago and I am still getting them but after the first time, they now appear in the Spam folder.
> 
> ...


This happened to me some time ago. I think you will find that the virus or whatever it is has sent an email to everyone in your contact list and you are now seeing the undelivered ones come back.

You may want to consider warning people in your contact list and changing your email password etc.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am getting the same thing. Absolutely loads of them!
It happened a while back too and seems to come in waves. 
As I am with Talk Talk I cannot change my email password yet as their website is still closed down!


Very reluctant to move from Talk Talk as I would then have all the hassle of changing my email address on absolutely every utility and forum etc etc etc. 


Does anyone know if you leave Talk Talk whether the emails will still keep arriving? A friend moved from Talk Talk to BT and her Talk Talk emails keep arriving. This would mean that I could pick up on all the places where I would need to change my email address. You cannot get into the Talk Talk website but their email system is still running so I assume it is a separate entity?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> I am getting the same thing. Absolutely loads of them!
> It happened a while back too and seems to come in waves.
> As I am with Talk Talk I cannot change my email password yet as their website is still closed down!
> 
> ...


I moved my email a few years ago to Gmail as it is so reliable and has a brilliant spam filter, I forget who I was with at the time, but I set it up to forward all mail to my new Gmail account, I didn't have that many to have forwarded as I had a life back then and didn't use forums at all.

Perhaps you could do likewise once you can access the TT site.

Just remembered I was with Blueyonder and tied to the cable network and moved to Sky so thought I may lose contact with friends, I slowly informed them of my new email address.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

747 said:


> The other day I checked my email (I use the sky.com site). There were no spam emails but a number of emails purporting to be 'undelivered returned mail'. These were fakes and contained links to a virus of some sort. I only noticed immediately because I had sent no emails for some time.
> 
> That was 3 days ago and I am still getting them but after the first time, they now appear in the Spam folder.
> 
> ...


 Whenever anyone does testing on security software the Micro$oft one usually comes out as the worst. If I were you I would think of changing to Avast free it shows better results than t'other. :wink2:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

patp said:


> I am getting the same thing. Absolutely loads of them!
> It happened a while back too and seems to come in waves.
> As I am with Talk Talk I cannot change my email password yet as their website is still closed down!
> 
> ...


I ditched Sky a few years ago but still use my Sky email address and pick up emails from their website. You might be able to do the same if you change providers.

My alternative at the time was to use Windows Live Mail for email which I rate as absolute crap. :frown2:

Just as an aside, I recently cancelled my BT phone and Broadband package and I had my landline removed. I now find that I no longer receive any emails with the @btinternet.com address. There are a handful of people who only have that email address. Looks like BT are a bit spiteful. :grin2:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Only one service provider has EVER withdrawn email provision when I stopped being a customer and that was ntlworld.

I still use an old freeserve account from dial up days and an account that is pre Talktalk, pre Tiscali, pre Worldonline one that is still working fine.

I'm about to leave BT at one location, it will be interesting to see if they are as miserable and tight as Ntlworld and also withdraw email facilities.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

747 said:


> Just as an aside, I recently cancelled my BT phone and Broadband package and I had my landline removed. I now find that I no longer receive any emails with the @btinternet.com address. There are a handful of people who only have that email address. Looks like BT are a bit spiteful. :grin2:


I found Blueyonder even nastier, when moving to France I contacted them to cancel my account, they informed me that once closed I would not be able to access any e-mails, so I agreed to pay for a further months subscription without actually being able to use it to enable me to access my mail via the web access facility (Blueyonder is a cable company and they don't reach to France :wink2, I got the person I was speaking with to confirm by email which they did. 
When in France I tried to access my mail, not possible, I contacted them to be 
told that no access was possible after the termination of the service, I quoted the detail of what I thought was the arrangement to make this possible, only to be told the representative that had made the arrangement had no authority to do so.
Despite many attempts to get it sorted and a refund no result.
So not only did I lose my mails but money as well.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Stanner said:


> Only one service provider has EVER withdrawn email provision when I stopped being a customer and that was ntlworld.
> 
> I still use an old freeserve account from dial up days and an account that is pre Talktalk, pre Tiscali, pre Worldonline one that is still working fine.
> 
> I'm about to leave BT at one location, it will be interesting to see if they are as miserable and tight as Ntlworld and also withdraw email facilities.


I still have a pre Tiscali email address which should still be live. It is a lineone.net address which originally came on a CD from the Daily Express. It was later bought out by Tiscali.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

747 said:


> I still have a pre Tiscali email address which should still be live. It is a lineone.net address which originally came on a CD from the Daily Express. It was later bought out by Tiscali.


Mine predates that it is a "screaming.net" address, they were the lot that gave you free dial up if you had their telephone service.

The freeserve account is even older than that, it is from when you had to keep winding the internet up.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have only ever used a couple of pop3 accounts, the current one with Easynet we have had since the 1990's and is still our main address.

Gmail is good, but being web-based is somewhat restricted on what/how you do things, we have two accounts there.

AOL lived up to its reputation, enough said.

Waitrose was OK-ish but we only used it for the company, their internet speed was poor on broadband.

BT was good at home and we still use it, on BT Infinity, but terrible at the factory where we changed to Virgin about a year ago.

Maintaining a pop3 account at Easynet for both home and the company has meant that we can change providers without changing email addresses.

Peter


----------

